# SS 18.04.20 - Furtwangler #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wilhelm Furtwangler (1886 - 1954)*

Symphony #3 in C-sharp Minor

1. Largo
2. Allegro
3. Adagio
4. Allegro assai
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. Thanks to cougarjuno for filling in last weekend. I had a birthday party under the lockdown I was trying to make as pleasant as can be under the circumstances.

This weekend features the last of Furtwangler's Symphonies. I like this one and it's been a while since I've heard it so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. It's a fairly long work so hopefully with most people locked in at home these days everyone can find the time.

I'll be listening to this one:




Lorin Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

George Alexander Albrecht & Staatskapelle Weimar


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Sawallisch here. I've heard this before and remember wishing it would end, but I'll give it another try.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't have anything by Furtwangler, but I've heard the symphonies. I'll go with the same Weimar Staatskapelle recording via You Tube. The current Arte Nova cover:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is a dreadful work, sorry...but that hasn't stopped me from buying the Arte Nova, Marco Polo, and Orfeo recordings! I am really surprised (shocked perhaps) that Maazel of all people did it, and with the Berlin Philharmonic! I'm going to listen to that version just to see if he could make something out of it that eludes me so far.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Don’t have this on CD so I am listening to the Maazel/Berlin recording on Youtube. Already thinking, maybe if the sound quality were better it wouldn’t be so boring. Or not.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll try this one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

DaddyGeorge said:


> George Alexander Albrecht & Staatskapelle Weimar
> 
> View attachment 134006


This one for me, comments above suggest it may not be a winner
We shall see


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Picked this one from spotify


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Sawallisch here. I've heard this before and remember wishing it would end, but I'll give it another try.


LOL, I had a similar feeling listening to this. Le yawn.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well that was certainly a long symphony, or it certainly felt like it.
Sort of a poor mans Bruckner without the excitement, not that I would normally describe Bruckner as exciting.
I enjoy trying these symphonies each week most are more than worthwhile but this one is not among them for me personally


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I was thinking of giving this week's choice a miss if that's alright?


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> I'll try this one.


Looks like it's missing the 4th movement...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I was thinking of giving this week's choice a miss if that's alright?


No sorry that's not alright - put your prejudices to one side and give it a fair chance, and if you still don't care for it let me know, which will save me having to endure it again 
Extraordinary conductor but every composition of his I have heard sounded bloated and has never held my interest - ideal to put on if friends have overstayed their welcome.

Sorry for the flippancy but this is one I will have to pass on.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I’ll go with Sawallisch’s recording too. It’s been a while since I last listened to this so I’ll be listening with fresh ears.

I remember liking it but it being a piece that grows on you. Let’s see how it’s held up.

I don’t have time to follow these Saturday Symphonies as much as I used to but it’s interesting to try some different works you otherwise would not or to revisit works you haven’t heard for a while. It keeps things interesting.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Malx said:


> No sorry that's not alright - put your prejudices to one side and give it a fair chance, and if you still don't care for it let me know, which will save me having to endure it again
> Extraordinary conductor but every composition of his I have heard sounded bloated and has never held my interest - ideal to put on if friends have overstayed their welcome.
> 
> Sorry for the flippancy but this is one I will have to pass on.


I agree. Most people have access to you tube so it costs nothing to try. I remember when folk had to buy or borrow copies of new music to explore. So much easier now. Only your time and if you are in lockdown i am sure you have lots of that, unless your doing the damn decorating.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Sawallisch here. I've heard this before and remember wishing it would end...


Now _there's_ a ringing endorsement! :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> I was thinking of giving this week's choice a miss if that's alright?


I'll join you in that. We can compare notes afterward.


----------

